# What Time Are Most of the Regulars On?



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I usually check in when I get home from work. Then I do all my evening stuff, eat dinner, help the kids with homework, ect. Then, I'm laying in bed around 8 or 9, and I'm reading and posting. All this time, it's kinda slow on here. I go to sleep around 10.

Then, when I wake up at 4, I check in, and the regulars have been posting up a storm all night! When do you people sleep! Just curious.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm very irregular. Doctor says there's nothing he can do for me. So, it's whenever.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I usually check in when I get home from work. Then I do all my evening stuff, eat dinner, help the kids with homework, ect. Then, I'm laying in bed around 8 or 9, and I'm reading and posting. All this time, it's kinda slow on here. I go to sleep around 10.
> 
> Then, when I wake up at 4, I check in, and the regulars have been posting up a storm all night! When do you people sleep! Just curious.


Sleep? What's that?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing, some folks seem to post almost around the clock. Are there different folks using the same login? Somethings not quite right! just my paranoid opinion.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I've wondered the same thing, some folks seem to post almost around the clock. Are there different folks using the same login?


Just on the NSA stalker accounts. There's only 7 or 8 of those active all the time...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Just on the NSA stalker accounts. There's only 7 or 8 of those active all the time...


I guess I'm slow, I don't get your drift. You're talking NSA trolls?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I guess I'm slow, I don't get your drift. You're talking NSA trolls?


Joke. Well except for the actual NSA guys here. But we ignore them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually, I was half-hearted serious, gov monitors everything it can. Loose lips, sink ships.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am an NSA troll. 

Or not. 

I might be though. 

Or not.

Actually, I kind of wish I WERE getting paid to do this.

Then again, I MAY be and I could be just trying to fool you.

Or not.

(NOTE: I am joking but don't say anything online that you don't want the NSA or ANYBODY else reading, assume they will)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

(Tightening screws on lips hurriedly)...

Uhhh... ok, you caught me. In my case, it's a combination of meds and pain. My regular 6 or 8 meds mess with my sleep cycle. I'm not sure which one, but since none of them are recreational, it doesn't matter. Then there's the drug I take for pain. That wants me to take it with food. So 1 to 4 times a night I have to grab something to munch. Which means that I consume some amount of carbs, since I would get tired of salad in a BIG hurry. And that keeps you up. Sometime during the day I will get so tired that I will just collapse and get a little sleep. It ain't fun but it means being up at nearly any time, on average.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Depends on the time zone I am in. This week working from home, I have the site open most of the day. Otherwise traveling it is usually from about 8-9 PM (in whatever timezone I am in) until around 12 or 1.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

May be they already know the types of folks we are! I hope it scares the living crap out of them! I went off topic, sorry.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> (Tightening screws on lips hurriedly)...
> 
> Uhhh... ok, you caught me. In my case, it's a combination of meds and pain. My regular 6 or 8 meds mess with my sleep cycle. I'm not sure which one, but since none of them are recreational, it doesn't matter. Then there's the drug I take for pain. That wants me to take it with food. So 1 to 4 times a night I have to grab something to munch. Which means that I consume some amount of carbs, since I would get tired of salad in a BIG hurry. And that keeps you up. Sometime during the day I will get so tired that I will just collapse and get a little sleep. It ain't fun but it means being up at nearly any time, on average.


I almost know how you feel. Lost worker on 3rd shift, had to cover his spot. Worked 11 pm till 11 am, about killed me!! Old guys just cannot handle that stuff after working 40 years on first!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I log in when I can, often looking in between housework jobs, cooking, cleaning up after Inor, dealing with three dogs and the past day watching over our sick grandson. 

Perhaps a PF addictions thread is in order for some?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My name is *********, I'm a PF addict, I'm here to get help!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

weekday after 7ish
weekend...when ever

(not sure I am a regular. I have only been here a couple of months)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on when the Walking Dead is on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I work out of my home office and have some flexibility (I'm the boss). So, I usually stay logged on to PF, then read and post a bit, then go back to work. When I travel on business I usually don't post on PF.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Who are the "Regulars", daily, weekly, monthly, posters? Not trying to start anything, but new folks post a lot, and older meaning "not just joined in the last month",may post not quite so often.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Who are the "Regulars", daily, weekly, monthly, posters? Not trying to start anything, but new folks post a lot, and older meaning "not just joined in the last month",may post not quite so often?


I do not recall ever harassing you. So that would make you a regular.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I usually check in around lunch time, then again at night anywhere from 7-?.
Depends on if Hubby wants to play Poker on here, or if he's on the phone with customers and friends.
He goes to bed around 10. Then it's play time!! (on here..get your minds out of the gutter!)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I get a chance to get on about 7-8 times a day, but since I'm the boss (my wife let me say that) it helps.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Who are the "Regulars", daily, weekly, monthly, posters? Not trying to start anything, but new folks post a lot, and older meaning "not just joined in the last month",may post not quite so often.


That would be quite a list. Just look at peeps join date..


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I work 15 days a month so that gives me alot of off days when Im on here often.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im on tapatalk. I check when im not busy. I haven't been busy lately but I will be next week and afterwards.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I come and I go. I am an IT person so I usually check in when little blue lines (installations) are going on at the computer I am working on. 

I usually write my gun reviews offline, and email them to myself to post during the day.

I'm trying to get organized on my mosin reviews, that's tricky since they are all different (type 38, type 44, 91-30, type 53, sniper, etc plus different stocks like ATI, Archangel etc).


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Right now would be my regular time.
Week ends before ass Crack of dawn to 800 

I some times check when I get up 8 the morning 4:50 to 5; 30 no matter what. I am an early riser.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm most likely to be on here around sunrise for a bit then again around sunset.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

8am-9am then 9:00pm-10:00pm CST. usually


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

When you get old yu'll find that you'll be up during the night two or three times and it takes only a moment to check in,


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The older I get, the lesser I sleep. Or something.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Right now it says I am posting at 1145 pm, but it is only 945 pm in AZ. That could be part of what you are seeing - eastern time zones on the postings.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I usually check in when I get home from work. Then I do all my evening stuff, eat dinner, help the kids with homework, ect. Then, I'm laying in bed around 8 or 9, and I'm reading and posting. All this time, it's kinda slow on here. I go to sleep around 10.
> 
> Then, when I wake up at 4, I check in, and the regulars have been posting up a storm all night! When do you people sleep! Just curious.


Well being an old retired guy who refuses to watch the liberal brainwashing of TV...I play compooter a lot. I usually start out in the AM and quit in the next AM. I used to haunt the bbq forums till I found this place. When yall manage to make me mad I go play spades over here.I been kicked off most places..sniff sniff. Most especially the cheesy competition to this place. It started out to be chatting about mini revolvers then they got political correct and other such nonsense. Then they decided they was survivalists of some sort. Mostly a bunch of old outlaw bikers as good as I could figure out. Anyway I am very glad to be here. I love all yall. 
SafeHarborGames | Play Free Online Games | Download Games


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Right now it says I am posting at 1145 pm, but it is only 945 pm in AZ. That could be part of what you are seeing - eastern time zones on the postings.


On the OP forum,The time keeper does the same thing to me!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some of us old folks seem to have to make wee wee a lot. That can lead to nocturnal adventures on Alfgores Super Cyber Highway.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well being an old retired guy who refuses to watch the liberal brainwashing of TV...I play compooter a lot. I usually start out in the AM and quit in the next AM. I used to haunt the bbq forums till I found this place. When yall manage to make me mad I go play spades over here.I been kicked off most places..sniff sniff. Most especially the cheesy competition to this place. It started out to be chatting about mini revolvers then they got political correct and other such nonsense. Then they decided they was survivalists of some sort. Mostly a bunch of old outlaw bikers as good as I could figure out. Anyway I am very glad to be here. I love all yall.
> SafeHarborGames | Play Free Online Games | Download Games


You haunt BBQ forums?!?! And you do not post BBQ recipes/techniques here?!?! What kind of sadistic prick are you? If you have been paying ANY attention at all, you must know that at least half the folks on this site are complete BBQ whores (myself included)! Sheesh! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Posting very irregularly during December and January... Cooking for an army of relatives. Enormous families are great until someone loses an eye from jumping home-made hot sauce lol


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm all over the board. I work 3rd shift, so I check in at work when on break. Maybe before going to bed, maybe when I get up... or in between any of the myriad of different Grandpa/head of household duties that plague me each day.

And tax season, if I work this season you won't see much of me Feb-March.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Easier to say when I am not here.

I need to work more.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> You haunt BBQ forums?!?! And you do not post BBQ recipes/techniques here?!?! What kind of sadistic prick are you? If you have been paying ANY attention at all, you must know that at least half the folks on this site are complete BBQ whores (myself included)! Sheesh! :lol:


Sorry about that. Tell me what we are cooking and what kinda pit you got. I might could help.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 8515
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. Tell me what we are cooking and what kinda pit you got. I might could help.


I have a Texas barrel smoker and this year, threw up the white flag and bought a propane smoker from Cabela's. The barrel smoker works better, but the propane smoker is much easier.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems we come and go different hours. I check in while doing my paper work and than can be any time. Will be working on end of the year stuff most of the night.
I am sure the government already knows I am here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am on and off. Wife says mostly off. I am an early riser. 3 or 4 am sometimes earlier. I check in most mornings and some evenings. Don't always post or comment. I am in sales so I make my schedule and sometimes check in throughout the day.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I only check every ten minutes.....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I usually check in around lunch time, then again at night anywhere from 7-?.
> Depends on if Hubby wants to play Poker on here, or if he's on the phone with customers and friends.
> He goes to bed around 10. Then it's play time!! (on here..get your minds out of the gutter!)


My condolences on the quality of your playtime


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm usually on from 8-9am and then again at night sometime after 9. I check in on my phone during the day but I hate freaking posting from TapaTalk, it's a pain the ass! 
Now you guys can plan your days according to my schedule.n =)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

So don't use tappytak. Just use any old browser...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Being retired I may be here anytime.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> So don't use tappytak. Just use any old browser...


lol Why didn't I think of that?!!! You sooo smart!! 
Are you trying to get me to post more?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> lol Why didn't I think of that?!!! You sooo smart!!
> Are you trying to get me to post more?


Of course! I mean it's not like I'm trying to see what avatar you're going to come up with next... 

P.s. expect contact later from someone. I have a project tumbling around in my mind that will need your touch in avatar creation.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Of course! I mean it's not like I'm trying to see what avatar you're going to come up with next...
> 
> P.s. expect contact later from someone. I have a project tumbling around in my mind that will need your touch in avatar creation.


I will try to help in anyway possible. It might cost you though!!! hehe


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

During the day.

(I need something to break the monotony of work)

Not so much at night.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

My office is where ever my computer is, and for this month that's at home; next month will be mostly out of a hotel, after that will be back in a regular office minus any trips. I usually try and check in before I hit it for the day (right now), and throughout the day at complete random as I need a break from staring at whatever else it is I've been staring at.

I think I'm pretty regular. I'm not on the bran muffins yet. That's what we meant by regular right? In fact, I'll be right back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm the boss at work, and MY boss is half a state away, so when I crank up the desktop at work at 7:30 AM Prepper Forum is opened and stays open all day. I check in periodically.
Then, at 4:30 I'm off for about an hour to an hour and a half for the drive home. Then back on until 10 or so.
I have other windows open at home, and I'm back and forth.
Anything that you have seen from me after 11 PM has come within the last two months while recovering from surgery. Next Monday it's back to work and 10:30 bed time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0958 today


----------

